# Ghetts



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm guessing my post will be the one and only on this thread :lol:





















:tumbleweed:


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Nt sure aout Ghetts but Ed Sheeran is brilliant! Check out this video.....


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

He is good, he went crazy when he wasn't voted in the top 10 MC's lol

Is grime that big in Scotland?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> He is good, he went crazy when he wasn't voted in the top 10 MC's lol
> 
> Is grime that big in Scotland?


not really, but me and my brothers are quite into it. american hip/hop/rap is hideous so it doesn't leave much else

as for ed sheeran there's a thread i made about him a few pages back


----------

